# ON1 Unveils New ON1 Portrait AI, New ON1 Photo Mobile Features, and Major Upgrade to ON1 Photo RAW



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 21, 2020)

> *Portland, OR – September 21, 2020* – ON1, creators of ON1 Photo RAW, release an all-new AI portrait editing application and additional plug-in support, new creative features for ON1 Photo RAW mobile, and unveils the next major upgrade to ON1 Photo RAW & ON1 Photo RAW 360.
> The first to arrive today is the all-new ON1 Portrait AI, both as a standalone application and plug-in for Adobe Lightroom and Photoshop, Affinity Photo, Corel Paintshop Pro, Apple Photos, with Capture One support coming soon. This new technology uses the latest in machine learning to find every face in portrait photos and make them look fabulous without lifting a finger. Many portrait photographers spend long hours retouching entire shoots before presenting photos to their clients. Other portrait editing software only offers one-off edits, complicated manual controls, steep learning curves, and no way to batch process when dealing with multiple faces in photos...



Continue reading...


----------



## CDR (Sep 21, 2020)

I liked the current ON1 Raw version but it does not support CRaw and until it does is of little use to me and I see no promise of such in any blurb posted...


----------



## raystill (Sep 21, 2020)

umm mine is showing no update available my Photo RAW is showing version 14.5.1.9231 have not being using OnOne due to not supporting R5 files


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 21, 2020)

I literally complained about lack of R5 RAw support a few hrs ago... timing.. lets see if this fixes it.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 21, 2020)

btw found their colour profiles for the 80d horribly bad... but then found their linear RAW which helped things quite a bit


----------



## raystill (Sep 21, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> I literally complained about lack of R5 RAw support a few hrs ago... timing.. lets see if this fixes it.


I talked to them a few weeks back sounds like R5/R6 support won't be until the 2021 Photo Raw update late Oct or Nov


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 21, 2020)

raystill said:


> I talked to them a few weeks back sounds like R5/R6 support won't be until the 2021 Photo Raw update late Oct or Nov


really? sigh.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 21, 2020)

I really want to like on1 but frustrated where they focus.. not so sure this product is for me anymore. Another 'you need to pay' to upgrade versions and still doesn't address the poor noise control or the horrible camera colour profile for my 80D and no support for the R5 coming. At this point I may as well subscribe to lightroom and I state this having bought every upgrade from 2017


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 22, 2020)

CDR said:


> I liked the current ON1 Raw version but it does not support CRaw and until it does is of little use to me and I see no promise of such in any blurb posted...



basically you're cut off from updates now.. it's a new version. Perpetual license but they only minor tweak it for a year then its a new major revision for more cash. Was excited for an alternative to lightroom.... but feels like they focus on gimmicks vs the core functionality like noise control, proper colour profiles etc. meh. Looking at alternatives if anyone has suggestions. Capture One seems intriguing but expensive


----------



## magarity (Sep 22, 2020)

Encourage models to smile, sheesh. She's probably super self conscious about all those freckles but they wouldn't be noticeable if she had a happy expression instead of nearly total blankness.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 22, 2020)

magarity said:


> Encourage models to smile, sheesh. She's probably super self conscious about all those freckles but they wouldn't be noticeable if she had a happy expression instead of nearly total blankness.


You've obviously not cracked open a fashion magazine in the past 20 years. That's the look they go for.


----------



## slclick (Sep 22, 2020)

unfocused said:


> You've obviously not cracked open a fashion magazine in the past 20 years. That's the look they go for.


+ freckles are very haute/hot right now. (always have been in my book)


----------



## magarity (Sep 23, 2020)

unfocused said:


> You've obviously not cracked open a fashion magazine in the past 20 years. That's the look they go for.


I hope that's not a fashion shoot since 1) there's barely an inch of collar shown and 2) it's advertising for a feature called "Portrait AI".


----------



## slclick (Sep 23, 2020)

magarity said:


> I hope that's not a fashion shoot since 1) there's barely an inch of collar shown and 2) it's advertising for a feature called "Portrait AI".


Ok, so you pulled off a snarky comment (this is one as well) but you missed unfocused mark. 

Cheers!


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 23, 2020)

That's the AI.. every photo gets adjusted to lose the smile.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 23, 2020)

magarity said:


> Encourage models to smile, sheesh. She's probably super self conscious about all those freckles but they wouldn't be noticeable if she had a happy expression instead of nearly total blankness.



Are you talking about the picture the title is superimposed on? It's showing up so doggone dark I can't see any freckling at all.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Sep 27, 2020)

I would like to say Perfect Clear is still my favorite portraits tool.


----------



## fox40phil (Sep 29, 2020)

How about DNG raws of the R5 & R6?


----------

